# Help putting onto to usb



## jigglywiggly (Nov 17, 2009)

So I have a SD card, and I want to install FreeBsd on my 1005ha(asus eee pc netbook, no cd drive).  So I am going to download 8.00 RC3 for hopeful driver support for wireless and wired networking. I saw on there there is a memstick.img, is that meant for being usb bootable?

I also used unetbootin for creating debian bootable memsticks and that was relatively simple, but I tried using that with the 8.00 RC3 dvd, and encountered some strange results, and it wouldn't work. (It only have 7.00 as the latest)

Any ideas?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah the memstick is bootable.
may want to look at this first: http://wiki.freebsd.org/AsusEee


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 17, 2009)

I got a 503 error :?
Though google cache saved me.
http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache....freebsd.org/AsusEee&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


Also I see this





> Same as 1000HE except for the networking
> alc(4) Atheros AR8131/AR8132 Gigabit/Fast Ethernet - link handling is flaky
> Wireless Atheros 9285 (supported in 8.0 only?) class=0x028000 card=0x10891a3b chip=0x002b168c rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00



I am assuming this means it is supported? (But not that great)


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 18, 2009)

Ehh I used unetbootin and I saw the freebsd logo, but then I see BTX halted when it launches...


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok unetbootin I just selected freebsd 7.0 (highest it has) and then it was booting and going to the install. However this is just a 13meg install thing, so installing would be pointless. Also, why is it so confusing to see where Ubuntu or Debian were installed? It was really hard to see what was what, it wasn't clearly labeled.


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok new discovery I tried putting that one (8.03 RC3) with unetbootin and I get that BTX Halted on my desktop as well, meaning either of two things.

1. It's putting it onto the usb wrong.
2. Both systems are incompatible with 8.03 RC3(unlikely)

This would be a lot easier I am thinking if I had a usb cd drive.  They are expensive.

EDIT: Ok I just bought a usb cd drive for 8$ on amazon(lol, only cds), but it arrives on the 23rd, and that is like 6 days away


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, I just didn't install the bootmgr (none), and when I am installing freebsd, it says it can't find the cd drive(makes sense), so I hit the ftp option and it download stuff... Then that dialogue keeps coming up, is there a reason for this?

EDIT: Then after a while, it will say Cannot resolve hostname 'ftp.freebsd.org'

This is starting to make me angry, crap driver support for FreeBsd I am assuming.(For laptops and such, I mean it works fine for one of my spare boxes)


----------

